# American Idol - Season 12



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I started to watch tonight. Only got about 45 minutes in, when the snittiness between Mariah and Niki were too much. I stopped it and I'm going to wait to watch until after they go through all the cities and are back in Hollywood. We'll see then. I'll give it one more chance, if it's not any better. I'll probably be ditching the show.

What did you think of the new judges?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The girl who went to Camp Mariah - Ehh. I didn't think she should've gone through.

Speaking of Mariah, she is a sheep. How many times did she say "I have to go with the group". That isn't the idea. How do YOU feel? 
She did make me LOL when she made fun of Nicki's drum-major hat. Mariah said she would've brought her little dog in if she knew they could have accessories. And I did chuckle whenever Mariah would make fun of Nicki by suddenly breaking out in a British accent.

Nicki kept slipping in and out of her accent. Reminded me of Madonna. And she kept rolling her eyes when Mariah would say something that she didn't get. On Ellen yesterday she said no one told her it would be 8 -10 hour work-days. It is too much, and we just don't understand how hard it is to be there for that long. Ugh.

One of my standard Idol-pet-peeves is still around. They want these kids to be already defined when they get there. I get it that it may not be Idol's job to define them, but let them sing whatever songs are put in front of them. They may think that Country is their genre, but once they start singing Rock they may like it. But don't vote them out based on them not knowing what they want to be.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I swore to myself that I was done with this show but I lied. I did watch the 2 hours in well under an hour. As usual I skipped a lot of the backstory and even much of the judges stuff.

My favorite of the night was the Girl who sang Summertime. I have a soft spot for any singer who comes in and sings an old standard.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was with Maui and said I wouldn't watch this season. Nothing on and I hadn't deleted my season pass so I watched it. Can't stand Nikki, I don't like anything about her. I like Mariah more than I thought I would. None of the new judges can tell it like it is. YOU SUCK. Randy has to sheepishly say it.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

I can't stand Minaj, and swore I wouldn't watch the new season. It seems I didn't delete the SP, so it recorded. Watched five minutes and then deleted the show and the SP. I think Idol is in serious trouble.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Could you rename this thread "The Nicki Minaj Show" please?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I felt for that kid who lost his leg to cancer-you could tell the judges really wanted to send him through, but kudos to them, he wasn't strong enough vocally, and they actually gave him constructive criticism, and encouraged him to come back next year. 

Thank GOD the judges (for the most part) don't seem afraid to give an opinion, I mean, yes, there were a few times that Mariah seemed to go along, but they will say that they think someone is not ready even if someone else thinks they are good to go.

From the previews for next time:



Spoiler



Keith Urban: I feel like a scratching post! 



It will be interesting to see what happens after the auditions, seems like it won't be just blowing smoke up the contestants' a$$es...thank GOD!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I watched a few of the "singers" and the catiness of that worthless chick Minaj and Mariah was REALLY annoying and not amusing. 

I also can't stand the style of singing most of these girls, especially the black girls do...the constant warbling UP and down style of singing. Annoys me to no end.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I must have watched a different show. I'm pretty sure it was called All About Mariah Carey And Whether Or Not You Inspire Her Also Keith Urban Has The Personality Of A Lampshade.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm in complete agreement with some of you here. I lasted 30 minutes myself. Deleted the episode and the SP.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, it was horrible, but for me the audition shows always are.
It appears I've got an Idol addiction so all I can say is that it was their first time working together and *hopefully* things will work themselves out.
But Minaj has to stop talking so much.
And appearing on screen


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I liked it. 
Liked Mariah. 
Can't stand Minaj but she's kindof like a car accident I can't look away. Had no idea Urban was Australian (well at least that's what i have decided for the first 30 minutes i thought he was British).

I do wonder if NY was their first round of auditions - it seemed like it and if it was I bet they get more opinionated as they go.

Quick look at the overnights says it's down 6% but that's still close to 18 million which is DOUBLE what X Factor is doing and The Voice is what 10 to 12 million?

I am however voice competition fatigued.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I blame my recording of the show on my recent purchase of a Tivo Premiere. Without it I would not have had enough tuners to record everything, especially on Thursday.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I liked it.
> 
> I am however voice competition fatigued.


Me, too but I bailed on both The Voice and X-Factor so hopefully I can take it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I do wonder if NY was their first round of auditions - it seemed like it and if it was I bet they get more opinionated as they go.


Apparently, it was - according to Wikipedia, the order in which the judges visited the audition cities was:
New York
Chicago
Charlotte
New Orleans
Oklahoma City
San Antonio
Los Angeles

I haven't seen the first episode yet, but from what I have heard, it was either always "four yes" or "four no", except for one 3-1 split. Did they even say what happens if the judges are split 2-2?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

A 2-2 split is a no.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I watched a little bit of the show last night. I won't lose any sleep if I don't get around to watching the rest of it.

My daughter went to high school with someone who auditioned in San Antonio. I'll probably watch that week's show and if she makes it through, continue to watch to see how she does.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> A 2-2 split is a no.


do we know that for sure?
didn't they used to do a 2-2 split Simon made the final decision?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

If it is a 2-2 tie, they are alternating which judge has the power to "carry the vote across".

See "Tie-breakers are tricky" :

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/idol-worship/american-idol-season-12-5-410187


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> do we know that for sure?
> didn't they used to do a 2-2 split Simon made the final decision?


Unless somebody actually said this, either on the air or in an interview, then no, we don't. "2-2 is no" is the rule for _The X Factor_, isn't it?

And yes, the old rule was, in the one previous year when Idol had four judges, "Tie goes to Simon", although I don't think they ever showed a 2-2 vote where you saw all four judges vote and then it was explained that Simon's vote broke the tie. (Usually, when it was 2-2, you saw Simon vote yes and two of the others vote no, then just as the remaining judge is about to vote, they cut to a scene of the singer coming out of the room with a golden ticket.)

*EDIT:* Just saw the "tiebreakers are tricky" post. I will still be surprised if they actually show any tiebreakers on the air.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Idol has officially lost the "fun".

Those two women HATE each other. It is SO obvious and SO uncomfortable to watch.

It is No longer about the contestants or the light hearted banter between the judges - even when Simon was there it was mostly fun.

I have to deal with phony, *****y women all day - and mariah and Nikki aren't even fun phony *****y women - I'm not sure I can put up with it all season.

AWKWARD!!!!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Those two women HATE each other. It is SO obvious and SO uncomfortable to watch.


I don't think it is hate, I think it is one giant alpha-***** competition.
Older diva challenged by the upstart- it's an age old occurrence.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I don't think it is hate, I think it is one giant alpha-***** competition.
> Older diva challenged by the upstart- it's an age old occurrence.


I do agree that there is some of this going on, too.

But trust me, there is some outright HATE going down. They barely even try to hide it. And it makes everyone uncomfortable. The other judges are uncomfortable. The contestants are uncomfortable. And worst of all - we the viewers are uncomfortable.

Why would I choose to sit through that for weeks and weeks to come???


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

This show is a joke but I might watch once in a while anyway.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well I'm in again. I guess I'm just too stubborn to dump this show yet. 

Nikki is a lot like Howard Stern on AGT. She talks way too much and seems to be the new defacto "leader". I'm sure it'll get worse before it gets better. While I liked the personalities of the judges last season better (so far) I didn't like how they often refused to have any kind of negative opinion. This group seems to be a little more straight forward so far, so that would be a positive. Either way, I caint quit you American Idol. Not yet.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Kevin L said:


> I can't stand Minaj, and swore I wouldn't watch the new season. It seems I didn't delete the SP, so it recorded. Watched five minutes and then deleted the show and the SP. I think Idol is in serious trouble.


Same here. I don't need this anymore.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Nikki is awful. She hurts my ears and my eyes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I dumped my SP tonight.

I'm done.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MauriAnne said:


> Nikki is awful. She hurts my ears and my eyes.


This is how I thought I would feel about Niki, but I actually hated her the least of the judges. She seemed to genuinely care about the contestants, that goes a long way for me.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate American Idol. But a 16 year old girl from our small town of 5000 people is on this season so I might record it just to watch her perform. Her name is Holly Miller and I think she went through the Charlotte audition, so I assume she is on next week. I saw a tweet that they showed a brief clip of her tonight though. I don't know her personally, but I have seen her perform as a guest at our church a few times plus she wore my wife's old prom dress (or a bridesmaids dress) in the high school production of The Sound of Music last year. I hope she does well.

Holly's YouTube Channel


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Nikki Minaj can go anytime and improve the show. Worst judge ever.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DLL66 said:


> Nikki Minaj can go anytime and improve the show. Worst judge ever.


I found her mildly amusing the first two hours.
Last night she wore on my every last nerve.
she reminds me of one of those Brat dolls.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't see Wednesday's show, but watched last night. Mariah was meh, Nicki was every bit as annoying as I expected, but I thought Keith Urban was delightful. He was sensitive, funny and smart. I knew next to nothing about him before this, least of all that he's Australian, but I like him a lot. Maybe not enough to keep me interested with Nicki, Mariah and Randy to drag him down, but for now at least, the SP stays.

ETA: I need to buy extra drool buckets for Mrs. S. with Keith Urban. She's smitten.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

i can't stand nicki minaj's cadence.... she's so whiny... she holds the last word of every sentence....

i don't think it's your time yeeeeeetttttt..... but come baackk next yeeeaarrrr.

/gun to head

i thought i would like mariah... but she seems disinterested half the time, and annoyed the other half, unless the auditionee is swooning over her.... then she perks up... maybe it the minaj/carey dynamic that's ruining her... 

god i hate the 4 judge format....

i'm going to try and stick this out.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Am I just that old, or have the judges seriously never heard of Mel Tillis?

I was under the impression that it was a reasonably well-known fact that very few, if any, stutterers still stutter when they sing. (I think it has something to do with the fact that, when you sing, you know not only what you are going to say, but how you are going to say it. Some actors who normally stutter don't do it when they're performing, for a similar reason.)


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I think Mrs Potato Head would be a better judge.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Perfect!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'll probably continue to record but will FF through 90% of it until they get to Hollywood. As others have pointed out AI is in serious trouble.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I will only watch as long as our local contestant is on.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

<shrug>

I guess I'm the only one that likes Nicki Minaj. I found her hilarious.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

David Platt said:


> <shrug>
> 
> I guess I'm the only one that likes Nicki Minaj. I found her hilarious.


I like her. I'm pretty sure if I were stuck in a room with Mariah Carey all day I'd lose the ability to interact like a normal human being too.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I agree. I was predisposed not to like her, but I found her somewhat charming and likeable. She seemed interested in the contestants, was gentle with the mediocre talent and wasn't overly cruel to the awful talent.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The Spud said:


> I agree. I was predisposed not to like her, but I found her somewhat charming and likeable. She seemed interested in the contestants, was gentle with the mediocre talent and wasn't overly cruel to the awful talent.


As the show has gone along I've gotten to like her more. She's got a pretty good sense of humor and I thought it was pretty amusing when she was flirting with some of the guys. I'm relieved. I was worried it was gonna be a constant "Simon versus Ryan" type of thing (which I found annoying), so I'm glad to see they aren't focusing solely on that. I think it'll get a lot better once they are past the auditions.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I like that theyre using Mariah Carey's old hits as bumper/background music. Great songs that I havent heard in years -- what happened to her?!?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Really, REALLY not enjoying any of the "judges" this season. For us I think the show has pretty much run its course. Admittedly the show was never 100% about the talent (unfortunately), but at least the judges were usually interesting or appealing (you can't deny the appeal of JLo and Steven Tyler). Now however, they run the gamut from outright unlikeable and annoying (Minaj) to boring (Urban) and disengaged (Carey). And I've never been a fan of Randy Jackson's DAWG and YO YO act, but now he seems to think he has to take over the role of panel leader, and he simply doesn't have the style or ability to do so without sounding even more idiotic ("What's going on up here" 10 times).


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Our local contestant made it through on tonight's episode, but they did not show her audition. They only showed her face when they told her yes.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Okay, now that I have seen the Nicki/Mariah dust up I have to lay it all at the feet of Minaj. Her attitude and body language was atrocious while the other judges were speaking. Then she started chastising the other three judges and got all miffed and huffy when they pushed back. 

She does seem to try and take over the lead role of the panel, which should be Randy's job. And I hate to tell her this but her career has been a blip on the radar compared to the other three judges.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree with Nicki's point though - stop trying to force a genre on these kids. Let them sing and find out what fits them.

Oh, and interesting that the 'fight' actually boiled down to Randy, not Mariah. Nicki thought Randy wasn't respecting her opinion, that is why she walked.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I agree with Nicki's point though - stop trying to force a genre on these kids. Let them sing and find out what fits them.
> 
> Oh, and interesting that the 'fight' actually boiled down to Randy, not Mariah. Nicki thought Randy wasn't respecting her opinion, that is why she walked.


If she had a point then she lost all credibility when she stormed out in a huff and basically shut down the auditions for the day. That was nothing more than a diva move, which in my opinion, she hasn't done enough to earn a diva title. Either that or it was just a childish tantrum.

And it's not like she was respecting any one elses opinion.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh, I agree her reaction was way over the top, akin to a spoiled brat. "I'll take my ball and go home" attitude.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> I agree with Nicki's point though - stop trying to force a genre on these kids. Let them sing and find out what fits them.


Which is particularly ironic, since the next day Randy said, "it doesn't matter what genre a singer sings-- if you have a good voice, you can sing anything and it'll sound good."


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually increased my respect for Nicki after watching that exchange, good for her to stand up for her beliefs. Pretty good for someone as young as she is, not taking any sh*t from the elders.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Maui said:


> If she had a point then she lost all credibility when she stormed out in a huff and basically shut down the auditions for the day.


Did they really shut down the auditions? That doesn't make sense because they didn't do that when Keith had to leave to do things.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

KyleLC said:


> Did they really shut down the auditions? That doesn't make sense because they didn't do that when Keith had to leave to do things.


I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, I think that what happened was that AI tried to turn a small disagreement into something newsworthy. I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that AI actually told NM or one of the others to start a fight when they saw an opportunity just to get on TMZ/Perez hilton etc.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm not liking Nikki any better, and her nicknames are downright annoying. I guess that's her "thing"... but everytime she calls someone "ladybug", I just cringe.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

This year, I will start watching when they get to the final 10 or 12. No sense in investing so much time liking certain contestants that will get cut before the show even gets started.

After I watch the first week, I'll let everyone know who will come in first and second. First place is easy, the good looking guy with a decent voice and a pleasant personality will win.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Which is particularly ironic, since the next day Randy said, "it doesn't matter what genre a singer sings-- if you have a good voice, you can sing anything and it'll sound good."


And lord knows Randy always makes sense.
The day I give one iota of credibility to anything Randy Jackson says is the day I give up on life _entirely_. I find him to be an inarticulate oaf.

IMO TV makes drama happen when they have nothing else to offer.
The panel was so "meh" they had to do something to get our attention.
God only knows what tricks they will pull out of their hats when this season goes live.

I can see that is it is going to take us all of about ten minutes to zip through this episode.
Thank you for the heads up, TCF!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

After reading the comments, I'm glad I'm not watching these rounds right now. I'm still going to give it a chance in Hollywood. We shall see.....


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> This year, I will start watching when they get to the final 10 or 12. No sense in investing so much time liking certain contestants that will get cut before the show even gets started.
> 
> After I watch the first week, I'll let everyone know who will come in first and second. First place is easy, the good looking guy with a decent voice and a pleasant personality will win.


There was a blonde guy that auditioned last night that has to be among the frontrunners based on that criteria, which sadly is not a bad criteria to go by based on the last few years. I even thought when I heard him sing that he should be in it for the long run.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

I liked the woman who sang the Fresh Prince of Bel Air and the the black girl with the blond wig and white lipstick who looked to be a train wreck yet had a beautiful voice.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Just watched the ep and it wasn't as bad as everyone said but I do think it was 100% manufactured drama.
I can't believe I am saying this but at least Nicki Minaj has a personality- something needs to fill the void left by the other three turnips sitting there. 
Jeez, what a bunch of boring people- they need to cut loose a bit.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

From the New Orleans show, I didn't like Maddie Assel. She was the one whose grandmother (wearing the Mardi Gras mask) nominated. So, so many runs in her songs I didn't recognize them. I get 'taking a song and making it your own', but you have to keep some of the original song in there.

I laughed at Mariah when Keith called Nicki 'Mariah'. Keith said "I think I'll have to go and say some Hail Marys for that", and Mariah responded "And then some". That cracked me up.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

jgickler said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, I think that what happened was that AI tried to turn a small disagreement into something newsworthy. I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that AI actually told NM or one of the others to start a fight when they saw an opportunity just to get on TMZ/Perez hilton etc.


I don't doubt it. Did anyone notice in last nights episode how they would zoom in on Mariah sort of making a face or rolling her eyes in response to something Nicki said? It was pretty obvious they are trying to play up this feud.

The thought crossed my mind that it may have even been creative editing. Yes, she rolled her eyes, but it could have been filmed at another time in response to something totally different.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Just watched the ep and it wasn't as bad as everyone said but I do think it was 100% manufactured drama.


They didn't show the whole thing. Pretty hard to hear what's going on in the TMZ version, but here it is:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> I'm not liking Nikki any better, and her nicknames are downright annoying. I guess that's her "thing"... but everytime she calls someone "ladybug", I just cringe.


this.

i'm also doing teh same thing everytime Carey says "dahhhhhling."

i'm watching with my finger on the FF button.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I don't doubt it. Did anyone notice in last nights episode how they would zoom in on Mariah sort of making a face or rolling her eyes in response to something Nicki said? It was pretty obvious they are trying to play up this feud.
> 
> The thought crossed my mind that it may have even been creative editing. Yes, she rolled her eyes, but it could have been filmed at another time in response to something totally different.


Well yes, of course they're playing it up and doing anything they can to boost the ratings, but that doesn't make Minaj & Carey any less annoying. In their attempt to beef up the panel and make it more interesting, they've clearly turned off a lot of us - myself included. I've never ffw'd through the judges comments in past years, but now we just watch and listen to the singers, listen to the beginning of the first comment, and zip to the next performer. Cannot listen to ANY of the panel. As soon as my wife says, "okay, enough!!!" we'll be completely done with Idol - and I think she's close.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I forgot to mention my favorite moment of this week was the girl that got through started crying and said as she left

'please don't fight it makes us sad'

That hit the nail on the head.

I would say please don't fight it makes me bored but it reinforces that it is not about the judges it's about the contestants. Minaj walking out did nothing but screw all the contestants that would have been waiting to audition.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

CatScratchFever said:


> I actually increased my respect for Nicki after watching that exchange, good for her to stand up for her beliefs. Pretty good for someone as young as she is, not taking any sh*t from the elders.


I still don't like her BUT I did have a bit more respect for her after that too.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I happened to be watching tonight and it was funny to see the guy who was on the Glee casting show lie in his interview. Apparently when he sang on the stage of the Glee casting show with a band didn't count since he claimed this was the first time he sang alone with a band.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

I have to say that Nicki Minaj is growing on me. There is still lots about her that I don't care for but she's smart and she gives good advice. I've never given rappers much credit but she does seem to know a lot about music.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tiellv said:


> I have to say that Nicki Minaj is growing on me. There is still lots about her that I don't care for but she's smart and she gives good advice. I've never given rappers much credit but she does seem to know a lot about music.


I was just about to post the same thing although it galls me a bit to admit it.
She gives good advice and says what she feels. It also seems as if she knows what she is looking for in a performer.
Mariah is, at this point anyway, too afraid of hurting anyone's feelings.
Urban is growing on me a tad because of his wit- he's just a low talker sometimes and between that and the accent I miss things.
Randy seems to be keeping his mouth shut a bit more than usual, so yay that.

All in all I'm quite hopeful about this season.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Agree with most of the above except for [strikethru]Paula[/strikethru] Mariah is just too nice and sits there preening herself all the time!

I was sorry to see Micah (tonsil guy) go home. I thought he had potential.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I happened to be watching tonight and it was funny to see the guy who was on the Glee casting show lie in his interview. Apparently when he sang on the stage of the Glee casting show with a band didn't count since he claimed this was the first time he sang alone with a band.


At least we don't have to suffer through his crap any more. Thumbs up to Nicki for calling him out on it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

tiellv said:


> I have to say that Nicki Minaj is growing on me. There is still lots about her that I don't care for but she's smart and she gives good advice. I've never given rappers much credit but she does seem to know a lot about music.


I am still annoyed by her. The rolling of the eyes and disinterested posture while the other judges speak gets really annoying.

As for contestants, I really liked the song Micah sang. They let people with much weaker performances through.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Maui said:


> I am still annoyed by her. The rolling of the eyes and disinterested posture while the other judges speak gets really annoying.


BIG +1. And her nicknames, know it all attitude and grating voice. Still can't listen to any of the "judges".


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

tiellv said:


> I have to say that Nicki Minaj is growing on me.


I have to say the same thing happened to me. 
From totally disliking her during the auditions I suddenly found her being the best judge making the most sense during the Hollywood round.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

:up: to the Minaj props.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Is Nicki British or is she just Madonna-British?


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think she's actually Carribbean. Trinidad?


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can we revisit this performance?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww.. I like Charlie!!
Give him some hair care and a bit of dental work and the pre teen girls would be all over him.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Can we revisit this performance?


Brilliant song choice!


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I loved that performance. :up:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The Spud said:


> At least we don't have to suffer through his crap any more. Thumbs up to Nicki for calling him out on it.


I cheered when they cut him.

Got to believe he lied to Idol. They aren't stupid enough to not think people wouldn't recognize him.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

How is Kez Ban or whatever her name getting through? 

Quirky? Yes.
Talented Singer? Not in my opinion. 

She was passable in the audition but I wound up FF past her parts after only a few seconds last night. So many talented singers were cut last night so her getting through baffles me. Actually there were many other decisions that baffled me but this was the biggest.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The Flush said:


> Our local contestant made it through on tonight's episode, but they did not show her audition. They only showed her face when they told her yes.


Assuming she's Holly Miller of Waverly, OH (and they list her as 15, not 16), I see she was on the 2/13 show...


Spoiler



...and she made it through Group Round


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> Assuming she's Holly Miller of Waverly, OH (and they list her as 15, not 16), I see she was on the 2/13 show...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's her. She is not getting much airtime, so I assume she is not going to make it through to Vegas. She was with a kind of lame group who could not learn their song, so they changed songs the day of their performance and ended up doing that Gotye song. One judge said Holly was the only one who knew the lyrics to the new song.

I still hate this show and am only watching because she is on it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The Flush said:


> That's her. She is not getting much airtime, so I assume she is not going to make it through to Vegas.


Don't count her out just yet- they often "hide" promising people until the last minute. Every year someone makes the final cut and we are all "who in blazes is that?"


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The Flush said:


> That's her. She is not getting much airtime, so I assume she is not going to make it through to Vegas. She was with a kind of lame group who could not learn their song, so they changed songs the day of their performance and ended up doing that Gotye song. One judge said Holly was the only one who knew the lyrics to the new song.
> 
> I still hate this show and am only watching because she is on it.


I like her. I am on the West Coast and tonight's episode isn't on here yet, but I saw this spoiler on whether or not she makes it through:



Spoiler



http://www.pikecountydaily.com/news/article_951e4702-765d-11e2-b33b-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Women women women yada yada yada...can we get back to Charlie now?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Women women women yada yada yada...can we get back to Charlie now?


I agree 100% but would be too chicken to say so


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> I agree 100% but would be too chicken to say so


:highfive:


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The Flush said:


> That's her. She is not getting much airtime, so I assume she is not going to make it through to Vegas. She was with a kind of lame group who could not learn their song, so they changed songs the day of their performance and ended up doing that Gotye song. One judge said Holly was the only one who knew the lyrics to the new song.


Ouch, that was a harsh cut - being one of the last 4 women cut before Vegas. The good news is, she didn't reach the point where you are no longer eligible to come back in future years (and I am convinced that Idol will be back next year). Of course, there's the problem of the possibility of having to travel quite a distance to the nearest audition.

From the _Pike County Daily_ story:


> Due to a contract with American Idol producers, Miller says she cant reveal her future musical plans, however she says she will be taking many big steps toward her musical career in the coming months.


The rule is, nobody who made it to Northridge Hollywood is allowed to sign with anybody else until August 21 (90 days after the final airs, which should be on May 22).

Also, shows like this have a habit of holding back singers who might have been good enough to advance if they think that they would end up being eliminated in the first live show (which makes them ineligible to come back in future years), but another year or two of work could put them into the final 12.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Well I already knew Holly did not make it, but did not want to spoil it before the show aired. I don't mind that she did not make it, but I wish they would have shown her singing more just so I could see how she compares to the others. They did not show her Charlotte audition or any individual performance. Her only airtime was the group performance. I think part of her problem was that she had no compelling story or great tragedy to overcome. She is just an average middle class kid. I also wonder how she would do as far as being a performer. I know she can sing, but I am not sure about how well she can command the audience. 

I will get to see Holly sing this Sunday at church.

Now I can go back to ignoring AI.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

The woman that my wife went to high school got her first screen time last night. She was in the same group of contestants as Zoanette and was put through to the next round. Her name is Jett Hermano.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Randy needs to retire now. 
His biggest job is American Idol and he can't make it to the entire auditions?

I thought the girls were WAY better than the guys.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

When does the real competition begin? Not watching all the pre-selection fluff this year but want to start watching when the public voting starts.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Maui said:


> How is Kez Ban or whatever her name getting through?
> 
> Quirky? Yes.
> Talented Singer? Not in my opinion.
> ...


She is gone. Too bad, I think, because she would have been very entertaining. Also, she actually could sing well.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Randy needs to retire now.
> His biggest job is American Idol and he can't make it to the entire auditions


+a million billion, dawg!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> When does the real competition begin? Not watching all the pre-selection fluff this year but want to start watching when the public voting starts.


This week (February 20-21) and next week are Vegas shows, where they cut down to 10 men and 10 women.

The live shows start on Tuesday, March 5, with 10 semi-finalists performing (they don't say this, but I am assuming it will be 5 men and 5 women); the other 10 perform on Wednesday, and the finalists are announced on Thursday.
(The Tuesday show is a one-time thing; Hell's Kitchen starts the following Tuesday.)


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Some really good performances tonight. 

I think the judges got it right and I agreed with all 5 singers that made it through.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The one Osmond looking girl sure is getting a lot of praise for so early on.
I would like to know how they chose each group of ten, too- that seems ripe for manipulation. I did enjoy the new format but sure miss the Green Mile.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I like the new format. In my opinion a singer that gets cut one night could potentially be better than a singer that makes it though the next round of 10 so they may not end up with the best singers and they only end up with the best out of the 10 that competed that night if that makes sense. I think Isabella is one of those. I thought she should have made it though but there were only 5 spots. 
I hope they have a few wild cards that they can bring back. 
I think Kree has the potential to win the whole thing.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

im sure they know who will be cut, unless someone really hoses up a song. If thats the case that is what the "callbacks" are for.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Maui said:


> Some really good performances tonight.
> 
> I think the judges got it right and I agreed with all 5 singers that made it through.


Agreed. But I thought Ryan said the judges were unanimous on the 5, when their comments made it sound otherwise.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> im sure they know who will be cut, unless someone really hoses up a song.


This - and don't make the assumption that they necessarily want the 10 best women to advance (although if it really is just up to the judges to decide, without any "suggestions" from the producers, this is harder to do). Remember, once you get past this point, you aren't eligible for future years.

We also still don't know how they're going to get from 20 to (presumably) 12. Last year, the remaining men sang on Tuesday, the women sang on Wednesday, and the top 5 of each in the voting, plus three judges' Wild Cards, were announced on Thursday. However, the press releases for the Tuesday and Wednesday shows just say "10 singers."


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohhh, Charlie. That was close. Leave the drugs at home kid.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, Charlie squeaked by with that horrible rendition but I am still silly happy that he got in.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I remember reading a previous season article that said the top 12 were decided long before the final selection is shown on TV, so there's a good chance they already know who's going through.

Unless, of course, they have a complete train-wreck performance and they go to plan B, the finalists are decided long before they perform.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I remember reading a previous season article that said the top 12 were decided long before the final selection is shown on TV, so there's a good chance they already know who's going through.
> 
> Unless, of course, they have a complete train-wreck performance and they go to plan B, the finalists are decided long before they perform.


How is that possible?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I really like Keith Urban as a judge. I think he's smart, articulate and insightful. Nicki is actually growing on me. Randy is totally useless, and Mariah is morphing into Paula.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> Yeah, Charlie squeaked by with that horrible rendition but I am still silly happy that he got in.


Still more interesting than anything else going on on that stage. I seriously think he was baked out of his skull though. Adrenaline + weed = massive anxiety.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I remember reading a previous season article that said the top 12 were decided long before the final selection is shown on TV, so there's a good chance they already know who's going through.
> 
> Unless, of course, they have a complete train-wreck performance and they go to plan B, the finalists are decided long before they perform.


Well, _if_ they are desperate to have a female winner (and I think they are), and _if_ they want to give us male contestants that conservative Ameriker *won't* vote for in order to ensure a girl winning (and I think they do), then seeding the boy's ranks with as many gaydar pinging contestants as possible is brilliant. They are the anti 'white guys with guitars.'

I know my gaydar is off the charts with the boys this year, never mind the obvious superiority of the girls so far through compared to the boys.
[/first conspiracy theory of 2013]


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I wonder what would have happened if Jimmy said "no" to the split decision. The whole tie breaker seemed forced.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> How is that possible?


The producers pick their favorites at the original audition stage. The stadium round is NOT in front of the judges, but producers do the initial picking. There was a tell-all article from a contestant a few years ago who explained the process of being shepherded through a row of producers in the middle of the arena. One girl sang so well that the whole stadium stopped to listen and she wasn't even picked!!

Several weeks later, the judges go to the town and the first televised rounds take place. The producers have, apparently, already picked the ones who are going through and, barring a disaster, they are picked and go to Hollywood. That explains why some that don't sound so great get through, some because of their story and some really do have a good voice!

Remember, you're NOT watching a singing competition, but a reality show!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> The producers pick their favorites at the original audition stage. The stadium round is NOT in front of the judges, but producers do the initial picking. There was a tell-all article from a contestant a few years ago who explained the process of being shepherded through a row of producers in the middle of the arena. One girl sang so well that the whole stadium stopped to listen and she wasn't even picked!!
> 
> Several weeks later, the judges go to the town and the first televised rounds take place. The producers have, apparently, already picked the ones who are going through and, barring a disaster, they are picked and go to Hollywood. That explains why some that don't sound so great get through, some because of their story and some really do have a good voice!
> 
> Remember, you're NOT watching a singing competition, but a reality show!


You left out a round - the one between the stadium round and the one in front of the judges, where Nigel Lythgoe pretty much single-handedly decides who gets to sing in front of the judges.

As for "pre-deciding the final 12," the only way they can do that is if they rig the 24 to 12 excellent singers and 12 so-so ones, then have the producers tell the judges who their wild cards will be, and if it comes down to it, right after they announce which of the last two gets the 12th spot..."Surprise! We're taking 13 this year!"


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

That cross dresser guy was terrible. He looked like he was in an egyptian halloween drag costume and the tone of his voice was nasally. It came across as insincere.

That churchgoing fellow who did the Luther Vandross cover (Superstar) was pretty good. A little much, but I guess Vandross would say there's "Never Too Much"



Overall, I dont remember a more awful group of guys.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I have only ever watched one season of Idol and that was years ago...way back close to the beginning. My daughter wanted to watch this year, so here i am. My random thoughts so far.

Love, love, love Charlie, but the Elton John song was terrible! Not the best song choice for him, IMO. Still pulling for him and hopefully he pulls it together next time. 

Overall the girls were much better than the guys. Those of you thinking they are pushing for a female winner may be right. 

Loving Keith Urban, and this surprises me for some reason!! Even Nikki and Mariah are acceptable. But randy annoys the snot out of me. Someone needs to clue him in that he's a middle aged man and needs to stop dressing like a 16 year old boy. And when talking to that one blonde male contestant, did he REALLY refer to Robert Plant as "that guy who made the album with Allison Krauss"? Yeah Randy, that's exactly what he's best known for, dawg.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Best known for? I don't think so!

I think Robert Plant may be better known as the lead singer of Led Zeppelin, don't you?

(Or at least Stairway!)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Randy is out of touch. I guess he could've said 'that guy who was with the Honeydrippers ?'.

Yeah Randy, yeah.

P.S. I was one of the people that actually bought the only album they put out 'Volume One'. It only had 5 songs on it! What was I thinking? What were WE thinking?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm sure Randy was joking.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Just watched last week's Vegas eliminations and all I have to say is
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Johnny!!!!!! 
Intense dislike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> I'm sure Randy was joking.


I should hope so, but he sure didn't sound like he was joking. I rewound it several times and if he was joking he needs to leave the comedy routine to the professionals.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> But randy annoys the snot out of me. Someone needs to clue him in that he's a middle aged man and needs to stop dressing like a 16 year old boy.


More like Captain Kangaroo to me.
I stood next to Randy at a concert in LA and he was dressed in a terrible yellow plaid outfit that made him look like a deranged leprechaun, derby and all. 
It was truly hideous.



Donbadabon said:


> P.S. I was one of the people that actually bought the only album they put out 'Volume One'. It only had 5 songs on it! What was I thinking? What were WE thinking?


I have that Honeydrippers album and I love it beyond words and will never apologize for that!


----------



## guylitman (Jan 23, 2013)

The New Judges are just way behind the old ones. But I like seeing Mariah Carrey. I miss the old ones. It was more fun back then.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I have that Honeydrippers album and I love it beyond words and will never apologize for that!


Plant could make a recording of himself singing the phone book and I'd buy it.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thoughts on Zoanette?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Thoughts on Zoanette?


She's gonna get voted out the first time the viewers get the chance to narrow the field.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Thoughts on Zoanette?


She prevented better talant from moving ahead, eg. Rachel Hale.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> She prevented better talant from moving ahead, eg. Rachel Hale.


x 100

For Heaven's sake...the girl sings with a lisp!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Zephyr said:


> She prevented better talant from moving ahead, eg. Rachel Hale.


Yes, I was upset Rachel did not get through. I definitely did not agree with all the decisions last night.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

This has quickly gone from one of our favorite shows to one of our least favorite. Between the "judges" nonsense and the contestant selections, I think it's time to give The Voice a try.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I am enjoying Keith as a judge. 

I find Nicki more and more annoying every minute. She needs to stop playing with her hair and keep her hands still.


----------



## rjay717 (Nov 18, 2005)

Serious question: Is Minaj drunk tonight?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

This week I've gone from liking Minaj to hating her.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JFriday said:


> This week I've gone from liking Minaj to hating her.


I have always hated her.  Seriously, the eye-rolling when she doesn't agree with the other judges is already stale and the season is barely underway.

In other news they made a couple of bad choices again tonight. The guy who sang Titanium was off key more than he was on and he gets through instead of the guy who sang New York State Of Mind.

Also, Zoanette was annoying even as an audience member.

If Lazero doesn't implode from nerves (boy he was sweating tonight) he should be able to coast into the top 5 or so, maybe even further. It's just too hard not to root for the guy.

Honestly I am not sure there is any of the top 20 I am personally compelled by. The kind that makes me want to tune in and look forward to their performance. I do think the girls are better than the guys but I always think that and the guys keep winning.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"LIKE A SKAWWWW SKWRPRAAHHHHHHH!!!!!"

Is there something wrong with pronouncing lyrics?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Maui said:


> If Lazero doesn't implode from nerves (boy he was sweating tonight) he should be able to coast into the top 5 or so, maybe even further. It's just too hard not to root for the guy.


I am _so_ want him to do well but he was another who squeaked by.
When he finished singing I resigned myself to his not getting through- I even delayed watching the final cut so I wouldn't have to watch his disappointment live  It seems easier for me to take things like this if I know that he is already past that moment in real time.

I hope he doesn't start to annoy me- he seems very needy of any scrap of approval and the constant thanking of the judges is a little too close to groveling for it. But I also have some very protective and maternal feelings and want him to find joy and success in his life- he'll do well with the grandmas, that's for sure.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought it was sad when he said he worked in an ice cream shop because he couldn't get the jobs smart people do. It's just a speech impediment, it has nothing to do with his intelligence.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I am noticing something strange in Fox's press releases about upcoming episodes. I understand that they don't say that the 10 men and the 10 women will compete in separate semi-finals, and they probably won't (so they can "seed" them and divide who they consider are the top singers as evenly as possible), but they don't say how many finalists there will be - not even for the episodes where the finalists first sing. Is the chance of there being more than 12 finalists likely? (Or is it going to be, top 4 from each night, and then each judge names one wild card?)

Speaking of finalists, I wouldn't be surprised if they have Lazero penciled in as a wild card "just in case."


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope they do. I don't care how well he sings.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I am noticing something strange in Fox's press releases about upcoming episodes. I understand that they don't say that the 10 men and the 10 women will compete in separate semi-finals


Call me crazy...

On an unrelated note, here's a brilliant idea: why don't I, oh, I don't know, say, how about, watch the _entire_ last semi-final episode before making a comment like that? At the end, Ryan said that the women perform on Tuesday, and the men on Wednesday, with a "top 10" announced on Thursday.

There's one problem with a top 10: Fox also announced the finale will be on Thursday, May 16. If they start with 10 and there is one cut per week, the finale would have to be on May 9. This means that either (a) there will be (at least) 11 finalists, or (b) the save will be mandatory at some point and only one singer will be eliminated the following week. (When the save was first introduced, there were two eliminations the following week. Last year, because of the extra elimination caused by the disqualification, there was only one elimination after the save.)

Of course, if there are 11, that brings up the question: does the first singer eliminated get to go on the tour?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

1) 4 shows there have been 3 contestants left before they named the final 5 and each time the 3rd to the last goes through and the last pair are told together. don't you think we have figured that out by the 4th show?

2) any contestant who says "i was using my artistry" should be eliminated just for saying that.

which one is Zoanette? 
oh never mind i figured it out

Lazero - he's going to be the not good singer who makes the top 4 over his backstory. :down:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> 1) 4 shows there have been 3 contestants left before they named the final 5 and each time the 3rd to the last goes through and the last pair are told together. don't you think we have figured that out by the 4th show?


Yeah, that was how Charlie went through- and why I was so relaxed when they were pre-talking.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> 4 shows there have been 3 contestants left before they named the final 5 and each time the 3rd to the last goes through and the last pair are told together. don't you think we have figured that out by the 4th show?


Don't they think that the contestants have figured that out as well - or, for that matter, the "8th person in line" doesn't have to be told anything, as if there are two empty stools, #8 is in, and if there is only one, #8 is out (they're not going to tell the last two, "Sorry, but we already have our five finalists")?

Actually, I was half-expecting one show to have #8 told, "Sorry, but you're not in our Top 20 - as for the final two, surprise, both of you made it!", just to throw the regular viewers off track ("swerve the smarks," as they say in professional wrestling).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> I was half-expecting one show to have #8 told, "Sorry, but you're not in our Top 20 - as for the final two, surprise, both of you made it!"


actually i thought they were going to do that with the last 2 guys and then i was surprised when they didn't!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Wow, no comments on last night's show yet; I guess that shows how much the show has slipped.

I think the format is interesting with 5 girls and 5 guys going home this week & it's the first week the viewers vote. My fav's: Candice, Kree, Janelle, Angie, Amber.

I wonder if there will be judge's saves this year.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Are they serious with this Zoanette monster?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Girls night was b-o-r-i-n-g.
Sleepy ballads from the lot of 'em.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Adriana Latonio is a local here. Her mother works at the orthodontist office my kids go to.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

For the girls I really likes Kree, Angie and Candice
For the guys my top 2 was Devin (by a long shot) and Lozaro.

I think the Charlie fans will be saying goodbye tomorrow.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Maui said:


> I think the Charlie fans will be saying goodbye tomorrow.


Not sure what look Charlie was going for there.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Not sure what look Charlie was going for there.


That was as spectacular a crash and burn as I have ever seen on Idol.
Too bad


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> There's one problem with a top 10: Fox also announced the finale will be on Thursday, May 16. If they start with 10 and there is one cut per week, the finale would have to be on May 9. This means that either (a) there will be (at least) 11 finalists, or (b) the save will be mandatory at some point and only one singer will be eliminated the following week.


Or (c) they decide to have a week where nobody gets eliminated, similar to what they did with the first Idol Gives Back show years ago.



MauriAnne said:


> I think the format is interesting with 5 girls and 5 guys going home this week & it's the first week the viewers vote.


Didn't they do something similar last year? For that matter, except for the limitation on gender, don't they do this every year?

Latest rumor going around: the reason tonight's episode is 90 minutes is, they'll put the top 5 men and top 5 women into the finals, and then have each judge pick a potential wild card who will then "sing off" against the others, with one or two of them also advancing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Or (c) they decide to have a week where nobody gets eliminated, similar to what they did with the first Idol Gives Back show years ago.
> 
> Didn't they do something similar last year? For that matter, except for the limitation on gender, don't they do this every year?
> 
> Latest rumor going around: the reason tonight's episode is 90 minutes is, they'll put the top 5 men and top 5 women into the finals, and then have each judge pick a potential wild card who will then "sing off" against the others, with one or two of them also advancing.


That is how it worked last year. The judges added wildcards form those who fif not get the vote. If I remember correctly they made some lousy choices last year.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Vote For The Worst is pushing Zonette. She'll get votes.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> That was as spectacular a crash and burn as I have ever seen on Idol.
> Too bad


Yeah, probably best for his sake he get back home. So sad.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> For the girls I really likes Kree, Angie and Candice
> For the guys my top 2 was Devin (by a long shot) and Lozaro.
> 
> I think the Charlie fans will be saying goodbye tomorrow.


Nice to see my choices make it through.

It seemed that America shied away from the Rhianna/Beyonce wannabes this year.

I think overall Candice is the best singer out of the top ten but I find myself pulling for Kree.

I watched the 90 minutes in about 30 minutes top. I skipped all the songs since they were not being judged on them.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> My fav's: Candice, Kree, Janelle, Angie, Amber.


Wow... my favorite girls all made it through.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just fast forward thru most of the judging up until they actually get to the part where the public starts to vote for the singers, so I dont hear a lot of what goes on. But I have noticed that Keith is a very knowledgeable person when it comes to music. He even talked about the keys that one of the girls sang in and how changing it helped her. I think he makes up for the two ladies on the panel. I still dont know why they went with 4 judges this year. It just seems to make the show longer.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

WHAT the heck is Nicki wearing? I wish she stayed stuck in traffic for the whole show.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

MauriAnne said:


> WHAT the heck is Nicki wearing? I wish she stayed stuck in traffic for the whole *season*.


FYP


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Here is my thinking after watching the top 10..

There is no way in hell any of the guys should get anywhere the top 3. The women are just too damn good. The weakest of the females was Janelle and she was better than the majority of the guys.

I liked Amber but my personal top three tonight were

Candice
Angie 
Kree


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I watched an entire show for the first time this season. Train wreck. I did not see one person I remotely liked.

The judges are completely useless and unbearable to watch which might explain the talent they picked. 

#donewithai


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Maui said:


> Here is my thinking after watching the top 10..
> 
> There is no way in hell any of the guys should get anywhere the top 3. The women are just too damn good. The weakest of the females was Janelle and she was better than the majority of the guys.
> 
> ...


I think Haley Reinhart sang it better than Candice did. I thought it was good and like you, probably top 3. I'd just have Angie on top.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Wait, what - the sing-off is on Thursday? How is it supposed to work? I realize the obvious answer is, they'll have two phone-in numbers, and they'll announce the winner on one of next week's shows (or they'll "decide" to put both of them on the tour, followed by threats of a class action lawsuit against AT&T for charging people to make what they knew all along was a meaningless vote) - So You Think You Can Dance doesn't have a problem with waiting a week to announce phone-in results - but I can't help thinking about the other two alternatives - either limit the vote to Eastern and Central time zones, or have Simon Fuller and Nigel Lythgoe tell the judges who to select the judges decide.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am not watching this season, but it was hard to miss the news that Nicki was LATE FOR THE LIVE SHOW.

Raise your hand if you think she was stuck in traffic?

Now raise your hand if you think the bong spilled?

Mariah might be a diva - but at least she is a professional...


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As someone who's had to deal with LA traffic, it's not outside the realm of possibility. My commute to school took somewhere between 25 minutes and 4 hours, depending.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I am not watching this season, but it was hard to miss the news that Nicki was LATE FOR THE LIVE SHOW.
> 
> Raise your hand if you think she was stuck in traffic?
> 
> ...


So did she go from the car to the stage and bypass hair and make-up? I didn't watch.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> As someone who's had to deal with LA traffic, it's not outside the realm of possibility. My commute to school took somewhere between 25 minutes and 4 hours, depending.


But if you knew it could take as much as 4 hours, wouldn't you plan accordingly? It is a live TV show. It has been on the air for, what, 11 seasons? In all that time not ONCE has anyone else been delayed due to traffic. Or any other reason for that matter.

I think it is disrespectful to her employers, the contestants and the audience.

She was making a statement, IMHO. One which she has not earned the right to make, again IMHO.

What a loser.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Nicki is a train wreck. I have to fast forward thru her every time. She really doesnt help the singers at all. I still say Keith is the only one who is worth listening too. He researchs the songs that they each sing and helps the singers who could have done better. Randy has been on the show too long. I am tired of him calling every one dude. To me that a lack of respect. Mariah I also usually fast forward thru but at least she isnt as bad as Nicki.
I liked how Keith checked Nicki's cup to see if she was drunk when she commented on the one performance.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> But if you knew it could take as much as 4 hours, wouldn't you plan accordingly? It is a live TV show. It has been on the air for, what, 11 seasons? In all that time not ONCE has anyone else been delayed due to traffic. Or any other reason for that matter.
> 
> I think it is disrespectful to her employers, the contestants and the audience.
> 
> ...


This.
Figure it out.
For that amount of money I would sleep on set if I thought I couldn't make it otherwise.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> But if you knew it could take as much as 4 hours, wouldn't you plan accordingly? It is a live TV show. It has been on the air for, what, 11 seasons? In all that time not ONCE has anyone else been delayed due to traffic. Or any other reason for that matter.
> 
> I think it is disrespectful to her employers, the contestants and the audience.
> 
> ...


I would assume when it takes 4 hours that other unforseen things come into play to delay you. I'm willing to bet Lee didn't get to school 3 1/2 hours early on days it only took 25 minutes to get there.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

*Randy Critiques*

Not good Dawg. Honestly that was terrible. 
It was okay. Not my favorite performance of yours but it was awright.
Now we have a competition.
This girl/guy is "In It To Win It!"


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I sometimes wonder if Mariah might have something more interesting to say if she were given more time to speak? Being the last to speak, she always seems like she's having to rush to stay within the time constraints.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

nyny523 said:


> But if you knew it could take as much as 4 hours, wouldn't you plan accordingly? It is a live TV show. It has been on the air for, what, 11 seasons? In all that time not ONCE has anyone else been delayed due to traffic. Or any other reason for that matter.


I would, but I don't make money off every appearance I do. They make a lot of appearances while the show is airing, aside from their normal work. Some of the judges miss entire shows.

I thought JLo was late to the live show once, maybe I'm making that up though.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

JFriday said:


> I'm willing to bet Lee didn't get to school 3 1/2 hours early on days it only took 25 minutes to get there.


I did actually, if there was a test or something I knew I couldn't miss. For regular class I gave it 2 hours. Sometimes I had a lot of extra time to read, sometimes I was still 2 hours late. LA traffic is balls if you have no choice but to take the freeway. One accident, one high speed chase, one spill and you're f'd, and there's always one somewhere.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> I would, but I don't make money off every appearance I do. They make a lot of appearances while the show is airing, aside from their normal work. Some of the judges miss entire shows.
> 
> I thought JLo was late to the live show once, maybe I'm making that up though.


Never.

NO ONE has ever been late to a live show.

Until now.

And it comes across as a big F U to everyone.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I sometimes wonder if Mariah might have something more interesting to say if she were given more time to speak? Being the last to speak, she always seems like she's having to rush to stay within the time constraints.


I wish they would make Mariah and Nikki switch seats!

Nikki says some creepy things to some of these young kids.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> Nicki is a train wreck. I have to fast forward thru her every time. She really doesnt help the singers at all. I still say Keith is the only one who is worth listening too. He researchs the songs that they each sing and helps the singers who could have done better. Randy has been on the show too long. I am tired of him calling every one dude. To me that a lack of respect. Mariah I also usually fast forward thru but at least she isnt as bad as Nicki.
> I liked how Keith checked Nicki's cup to see if she was drunk when she commented on the one performance.


+1
My wife insists on watching, but for the first time ever I'm recording the live shows and ff through Minaj. Randy and Mariah don't say anything useful, but at least they aren't as completely unbearable as Minaj.

As for talent, other than Angie, Amber & Candice there is really nothing worth listening to (though those three are really very good).


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

nyny523 said:


> Never.
> 
> NO ONE has ever been late to a live show.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it doesn't rock, whatever the reason. Looks like it's not the first time.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't rock, whatever the reason. Looks like it's not the first time.


It's very clear she has no respect for anyone or anything. She was sitting there chewing gum after she arrived. And the faces she makes when the other "judges" are speaking show her complete disregard and / or disdain. The money the pay those four is obscene - but at least have the courtesy to be on time and _appear _to care.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't rock, whatever the reason. Looks like it's not the first time.


Not the first time she was late.

But the first time ANY AI host or judge was ever late for a live show.

Totally disrespectful.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Here is my thinking after watching the top 10..
> 
> There is no way in hell any of the guys should get anywhere the top 3. The women are just too damn good. The weakest of the females was Janelle and she was better than the majority of the guys.
> 
> ...


I should quit now when it turns out that America and I are in perfect sync. My three were the top three and the girls dominated the guys. I honestly think if Lazaro didn't have the stutter then the girls would have taken the top 5 spots.

It was worth it to see the eliminated contestant go just to see Nicki's hissy fit that she did not get her way.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Janelle is growing on me but there's a lot of "her" in Nashville already. Her voice lacks the depth and rasp for traditional country and there's already an overabundance of country-pop.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

tiams said:


> I wish they would make Mariah and Nikki switch seats!


Or they could keep the same seats but go to a different judge first for each critique. I agree that Mariah often seems constrained by time and often there's not much left to say anyway.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

So much for the "no save this year" rumors...but considering that they have ten weeks to eliminate nine singers, did anyone really expect there not to be one?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> Or they could keep the same seats but go to a different judge first for each critique.


Didn't they used to do that? Alternate who was the first judge to speak after each performance?

Anyways Lazaro is the worst - it's kind of sad how they are exploiting his backstory.



jeepair said:


> I think Haley Reinhart sang it better than Candice did.


 - eek!!!!
You must be joking. 
Candice SLAYED that song. 
Best AI performance in YEARS.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Anyways Lazaro is the worst - it's kind of sad how they are exploiting his backstory.


I agree he is the weakest singer, but I haven't seen them "exploiting his backstory" at all in the past few eps. Unless you count Keith asking him a question that forced him to speak.
His story was told and fans glommed onto him as their underdog, that's all.
He's cute and peeps feel bad for the hand he was dealt and want to show him support.
It happens- it's been a long time since this competition was ever solely about singing. Phillips' appearance last night shows us that clear as a bell.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually don't think he's the weakest singer. He's certainly not the best, but despite Randy's contradiction, it's not just a singing contest. In reality it's about charisma and crowd appeal as well. How many times have we seen the best technical singer go out before someone with stage presence or more traditional good looks? I can't see any way that the final isn't between the girls though. Have they ever had a final that wasn't male and female? I can't remember.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> Have they ever had a final that wasn't male and female? I can't remember.


Season three had top *four * girls- Fantasia, Diana DeGarmo, Jasmine Trias, and LaToya London.
Lots of boy/boy finals.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Didn't they used to do that? Alternate who was the first judge to speak after each performance?


Yes, they did. As a matter of fact, on the pretaped auditions around the country, Nikki kept jumping in front and commenting first regardless of whose turn it was. There was an exchange between Nikki and Keith and another between Mariah and Nikki on that very topic. I don't remember which cities those occurred in but they definitely happened.

My wife and I were theorizing that was the reason they shifted to the same order every time -- Nikki couldn't keep straight whose turn it was.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The past years they did rotate which judge started the talking.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I watched an entire show for the first time this season. Train wreck. I did not see one person I remotely liked.
> 
> The judges are completely useless and unbearable to watch which might explain the talent they picked.
> 
> #donewithai


We must be watching different shows. There are three or four girls (none of the guys) that would be up there in any season.

#ibetyoupostinthisthreadagain


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jeepair said:


> I think Haley Reinhart sang it better than Candice did. I thought it was good and like you, probably top 3. I'd just have Angie on top.


I went back and watched both versions of the song. They were both excellent. I loved Haley but I might give the slight edge to Candice with this song.

Both performances received standing ovations from the judges. But Steven, Randy and J-Lo completely devalued the worth of their standing ovations by giving Joshua Ledet one every time he stepped on stage.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maybe I should just pencil this in for the next few weeks

*Top 5*
The Ladies

*Bottom <insert number here>*
The Guys

There is just a seriously huge gap between the genders this year.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Or they could keep the same seats but go to a different judge first for each critique. I agree that Mariah often seems constrained by time and often there's not much left to say anyway.


Very glad to see they did that this week.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I am glad they went back to the rotating start for making comments the way it was in the past. I still cant stand Nikki and fast forward thru her comments. Even Randy Jackson seems to be a bit out of it this year.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I watched an entire show for the first time this season. Train wreck. I did not see one person I remotely liked.
> 
> The judges are completely useless and unbearable to watch which might explain the talent they picked.
> 
> #donewithai


It's good to see which people have no ability to spot musical talent.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maui said:


> Maybe I should just pencil this in for the next few weeks
> 
> *Top 5*
> The Ladies
> ...


Have they said yet that there is a point where the save "goes away" if it isn't used? Usually, it's something like the top six, but I haven't heard this mentioned this year.

I wouldn't be surprised if they allow the save to be used all the way down to the last three, although it's probably more likely that it will be used either (a) the minute one of the women is at the bottom or (b) when it's down to one man and he's at the bottom.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The bus sure came for Lazaro last night- not that he is the best singer but the forced last minute song switch is a tactic Nigel has used previously on contestants that have fallen out of favor. That plus Jimmy's messing with him has destroyed what little confidence he gained during the early rounds. I think they were appalled that Lazaro came in fourth last week and the push is on to get rid of him. It will backfire, though, at least for this week. Tears always win, especially when they come from an already sad puppy.

And this season is dull as dirt- I have seen it referred to elsewhere as "Easy Listening Idol" and that expresses my views to the letter. Uptempo songs are direly needed here IMO.

I've been through every episode of Idol since the beginning and am just this close to hanging it up.
No one excites me this year except maybe Burnell, and even he needs to get out from behind the mic stand and _entertain_ me. 
Vocal competition overload I guess


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone know what niki said that got bleeped? I know later she said something about the pianist but she pronounced it a bit different. They bleeped that out too.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The American Idol Beatles show is probably my favorite in the series each year. This year, the contestants only chose one song that is in my favorites list. ("I will" from the White Album)

My one real complaint was the judges use of words like "Killed" and "Murdered" in their reviews.

Yeah, I know, most of the judges are too young to remember when John Lennon was murdered, but they are probably aware that he was indeed killed and those words when speaking of their songs seemed inappropriate.

Did any of the singers really know who the Beatles are?

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...the-beatles-prove-hard-for-several-idols.html


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> Anyone know what niki said that got bleeped? I know later she said something about the pianist but she pronounced it a bit different. They bleeped that out too.


She is such a moron! I started out the season kinda starting to like her a little, tiny bit, but she's allowed her true colors to show through and now the sound of her voice grates on me like fingernails on a chalkboard.

I was cracking up at Keith last night, because I was doing the same thing! "This is my favorite Beatles song."


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Without giving away too much of a spoiler in this season thread. I could not believe there was a girl in the bottom 3.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

AI producers must have been reading our forum - glad they switched up the way the judges comment!



DianaMo said:


> The American Idol Beatles show is probably my favorite in the series each year.


The American Idol Beatles show is probably one of my LEAST favorite. Each year I cringe as the contestants butcher these great songs.

Surprisingly they didn't do too bad this season.

_one of these things does not look like the other
_
that poor child Lazaro is delusional, full of excuses and apparently not opposed to lying to gain sympathy votes.
i loved that iovine called him out on his 'i learned the song last night' bs

the song the 5 girls did together on the elimination show was extraordinary. well done ladies.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> the song the 5 girls did together on the elimination show was extraordinary. well done ladies.


It was very good. They had nice harmonies which is something you don't normaly see as the contestants usually try and outdo each other. I usually skip the group songs but made a point of stopping to listen when I saw all the girls.

With last night's elimination I don't see any of the remaining guys having a chance. None of them have that teenage heartthrob factor that seemed to always come into play in some of the more recent seasons.

I have really come to appreciate Jimmy on this show. I think he probably has a huge ego and all of that but I like the fact that he does not sugarcoat things like the judges do. I also liked that he called out the judges on their lack of criticism. Randy may be tired with his "Yo Dawg" and "In It To Win It" crap but at least he did tell Lazaro that his performance was just plain bad.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, I guess of one thing we can be sure: another white dude won't win AI this year.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Note to contestants: Cry a lot and steal the sympathy vote. I wonder if we are witnessing the end of a relationship? Jimmy, rightfully, pointed out that Lazaro a) lied and b) stinks. And he made another correction about song selection. How does he continue to work with Lazaro? And he's called the judges criticism into question also. Can this continue without jeopardizing Lazaro's pride and the integrity of the show?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh man, did they vote Noah Wyle off the island?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I thought more Wesley Crusher.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I heard my boss refer to Nikki today as Nikki Minaj-a-twat. Needless to say, she is not a fan of hers.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jimmy Iovine is a douchbag no matter how rich he is and I love Niki for hating him.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Jimmy Iovine is the only person's comments worth listening to. Nicki Minaj wishes she would have his career.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Nikki is a total waste of time on this show. The other night one of the female singers was being judged and Nikki's comment to her was I love your outfit. This isn't a fashion contest. Even though all of the judges have made recordings it is people like Jimmy Iovine that made them what they are today. If you want a singing career you listen to Jimmy.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> Nikki is a total waste of time on this show. The other night one of the female singers was being judged and Nikki's comment to her was I love your outfit. This isn't a fashion contest. Even though all of the judges have made recordings it is people like Jimmy Iovine that made them what they are today. If you want a singing career you listen to Jimmy.


I agree with your setiment, but there has always been comments about outfits from the judges, going back many years.

I was surprised about Jimmy Iovine's comments, not because I didn't agree with most everything he said (which I did), but just that I thought that the producers wouldn't let some of his comments make it to air (which was refreshing).


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SNJpage1 said:


> If you want a singing career you listen to Jimmy.


Sure. He's the chairman of Geffen, he has all the control. I still loathe him as a human being.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> Nikki is a total waste of time on this show. The other night one of the female singers was being judged and Nikki's comment to her was I love your outfit.


I thought they did that sometimes basically to avoid saying anything bad, like that's the only positive thing I can say. "You look great tonight," implying, "but it's a singing competition." Obviously it's not all that important and you suck, but hey, you look nice. But I think Keith and Randy would do fine without either one of the women. Way too many judges anyway.

I like Jimmy. I have no idea who he is and don't care. He's just honest and cool.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think they brought in Jimmy to be the harsh reality voice of the missing Simon. 

But then again I used to mostly agree with Simon.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Season three had top four girls- Fantasia, Diana DeGarmo, Jasmine Trias, and LaToya London.
> Lots of boy/boy finals.


And Jennifer Hudson came in seventh even behind George


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't really start watching this season until Hollywood rounds, and pretty much just fast forwarded through most of that. I haven't paid anywhere near as much attention to back stories as I used to, so I'm not up to speed on Lazaro. (Way too much going into this season of _AI_, having been through seasons of _The Voice_ and _The X Factor_ right before this - singing competition burn out!)

Aside from his family coming from Cuba (and his mom, at least, just speaking Spanish), what else is he dealing with? Unless it's just his accent and the fact that he stutters, it sounds to me like he has a hearing problem, or a speech impediment (or both?).

Can someone give me a summary of what issues he's dealing with?

Thanks.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Zero self esteem, painful shyness, a desperate need for approval, and stuttering.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Zero self esteem, painful shyness, a desperate need for approval, and stuttering.


And a good kick in the ass.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> Zero self esteem, painful shyness, a desperate need for approval, and stuttering.


and i suspect in the closet.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> I think they brought in Jimmy to be the harsh reality voice of the missing Simon.
> 
> But then again I used to mostly agree with Simon.


I agreed with Simon much more often than I agree with Jimmy. IMO Simon cared about putting out a good product. Jimmy cares about putting out a product that fits exactly within the parameters of what is most likely to be popular at the moment.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> and i suspect in the closet.


Quite possibly the source of the stuttering.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Maybe I should just pencil this in for the next few weeks
> 
> *Top 5*
> The Ladies
> ...


Ditto for this week.

Couple of notes about last night's episode.

1) I started skipping Mariah pretty early in the show. She almost seemed like she was on something with the wand and the way she was talking.

2) I caught both Nicki and Mariah checking their phones during odd times during the show. It just seemed strange that they could not put them down for 2 hours of live tv.

3) the poll that they did last night bodes well for Kree and Janelle. Those who voted for country far outweighed the other categories. Country got 38% of the vote compared to 18% for R&B, which may not bode well for Amber and could explain why she was in the bottom 3 last week.

Most shocking is that there is no contestant that I hate and am hoping gets voted off every week (I am looking and you Deandre and Joshua from season 11). Sure, I think the guys should go the next three weeks but I don't hate them. Of the guys though I think Devin is the best but all 5 women are better.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

IMO, Mariah is the new Paula. She finds it hard to actually criticize anyone. Nikki, while actually truthful, is so irritating that both women get FF'd in my house. Keith is the only one who seems to make any meaningful comments now.

I think they mentioned that they were tweeting through the show, so it would make sense they would be checking their phones.

I was surprised at the poll results. I thought the Pop and maybe Rock categories would score higher - or at least as high - as country.

Although I think she's the best singer, I think Angie could be at risk this week. She was not good, which is a real shame. Lazaro is starting to hit the highest he's going to go, so it may be his time to leave. I love him and his ability to sing at all, but I don't think he's the next American Idol.

Goes to show the talent of Stevie Wonder when out of eight, three chose one of his songs - and I don't think any of them were alive when they were released! (Same goes for all of last night's song choices - and last week's too).


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> IMO, Mariah is the new Paula. She finds it hard to actually criticize anyone. Nikki, while actually truthful, is so irritating that both women get FF'd in my house. Keith is the only one who seems to make any meaningful comments now.
> 
> I think they mentioned that they were tweeting through the show, so it would make sense they would be checking their phones.
> 
> ...


Cannot stand Mariah. Just blathering on and on constantly.

Speaking of Stevie wonder, and I guess I'm the outlier, but the girl that chose "Lately" (forgot her name as I don't watch regularly), in my opinion totally butchered the song. It has such a complex and beautiful melody that she went so far beyond making it her own that the only recognizable parts left were the lyrics.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jr461 said:


> Cannot stand Mariah. Just blathering on and on constantly.
> 
> Speaking of Stevie wonder, and I guess I'm the outlier, but the girl that chose "Lately" (forgot her name as I don't watch regularly), in my opinion totally butchered the song. It has such a complex and beautiful melody that she went so far beyond making it her own that the only recognizable parts left were the lyrics.


I would not say that she butchered it but I do not think she did a very good job with it. I think the standing ovation by the judges was because she was in the bottom three last week and they hope that the standing ovation will help her get votes.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

I've not been watching regularly this year, but I have seen enough to say that Keith Urban is one of my favorite judges I've seen on any of the singing competition shows. And I will say that I was prepared to not like him going into the season. It struck me last night why. He has positioned himself as an industry insider expert and takes his role seriously. 

He does not try to be the contestants new best friend or biggest fan. He does not bulldoze over the contestants when they have a bad night. He has the ability to remain calm and respectful with everyone, contestants and fellow judges.

I know the drama attracts some viewers, but for the contestants, I've got to think having his perspective is very helpful.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well I guess I am in the minority - I love Mariah - I'm doing plenty of fast forwarding but I tend to try to catch some part of what she is saying. It's entertaining.



Maui said:


> Most shocking is that there is no contestant that I hate and am hoping gets voted off every week.


I wish I could say the same. 
I was almost having a fit of glee hoping Lazaro would be kicked off this week.
He is completely out of his depth and I realize it's coming from another place but his responses to the judges last night came across as absolute condescending ******baggery. He was clearly the mess up in the trio of guys song and his "sorry" I didn't have time to learn it...
what the heck are you doing? unacceptable.

Unfortunately being in the bottom 2 last night will probably land him back into the safe group next week.

So - other than his love of Jesus - 
what exactly makes Colton Dixon Christian Rock?
I like him - but just sounds like any other pop rock guy.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> So - other than his love of Jesus -
> what exactly makes Colton Dixon Christian Rock?
> I like him - but just sounds like any other pop rock guy.


I'm no expert, and I haven't listened to his music, but I would guess it has much more to do with WHAT he sings about than the style of his singing. Christian Rockers are just rockers with a different message, are they not?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

the song he sang last night sounded pretty much like a run of the mill pop love song.

if the "love" that he is singing about/to is God or Jesus

well

alrighty then


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Lazaro is becoming the monster that Idol created and cannot get rid of- another Sanjaya.
His "No problem, boo" to Randy had me in stitches. Somebody gave him a talking to as regards handling criticism and he has overcompensated terribly. And his group performance was another chucklefest.
I hope he stays until the finale and Idol powers crap their collective pants in fear of his winning it all. They deserve whatever they get for stacking the deck so transparently this season.

Boring week otherwise- I could not get through each ep quickly enough.
I still like Burnell and Kree the best out of all of them, but as far as seriously caring, no.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Lazaro is becoming the monster that Idol created and cannot get rid of- another Sanjaya.


I was going to compare him to Heejun.

They were of course smart not to use the save although it looked like Keith maybe wanted to use it. They really need to save it in case one of the favorites (pretty much any girl) gets voted off before the guys.

In fact *if *Lazaro and Burnell are the next two to go then they would have one more week to use the save at that point. I would use it no matter which girl was the first one voted off. They all deserve a save (at least so far) and I can't see any reason to let the save go to waste.

At this point I would have no problem with Candice, Kree, Janelle or Angie winning. I think because of her country appeal though that Kree is the front-runner.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My feeling about Idol this year........ I am really liking Shakira and Usher as the new judges. And Adam and Blake are hilarious as usual.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maui said:


> In fact *if *Lazaro and Burnell are the next two to go then they would have one more week to use the save at that point. I would use it no matter which girl was the first one voted off. They all deserve a save (at least so far) and I can't see any reason to let the save go to waste.


In fact, unless Fox Programming is hiding something from us, they _have to_ use the save (of course, they won't say this on the air), or else the show not only ends one week earlier than Fox has announced, but (a) the finale can't be two hours as it's on the same night as the Glee season finale, and (b) they have to find something to fill the three hours Idol would have used on May 15 and 16.

I couldn't tell who the holdouts were from last night, but I have a feeling somebody is holding onto the save just in case one of the women ends up about to be eliminated.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I thought Lazaro was the best of the guys last night.

I liked that he made eye contact with the audience, which the others didn't seem to do as well.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jlb said:


> My feeling about Idol this year........ I am really liking Shakira and Usher as the new judges. And Adam and Blake are hilarious as usual.


LOL - I have to totally agree with this!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> His "No problem, boo" to Randy had me in stitches.


That is what did me in.
I found it interesting in the results show that they showed it but cut the word 'boo' out of his response.

Remember way back in season 1 when Justin talked back to Simon and his votes went so far down he had to apologize the next week?

If only.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm no expert, and I haven't listened to his music, but I would guess it has much more to do with WHAT he sings about than the style of his singing. Christian Rockers are just rockers with a different message, are they not?


I play guitar in the Praise Band at my church and there is a whole boatload of Christian artists with whom I am not familiar. When I watched his performance last night I was surprised to hear that he was a Christian artist and even more surprised to hear he was touring with Third Day.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> In fact, unless Fox Programming is hiding something from us, they _have to_ use the save (of course, they won't say this on the air), or else the show not only ends one week earlier than Fox has announced, but (a) the finale can't be two hours as it's on the same night as the Glee season finale, and (b) they have to find something to fill the three hours Idol would have used on May 15 and 16.
> 
> I couldn't tell who the holdouts were from last night, but I have a feeling somebody is holding onto the save just in case one of the women ends up about to be eliminated.


Without the save they can just do a charity episode or some special "nobody goes home this week!" gimmick.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't get the love for Burnell from the judges. His enunciation of the lyrics was painful, every time he said Cherie Amour I cringed. And I actually liked Angie's song. Go figure. Janelle's was the most enjoyable of the night for me. She's in it to win it!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Maybe I should just pencil this in for the next few weeks
> 
> *Top 5*
> The Ladies
> ...


Ditto again this week.

I thought Candace was better than the Judges gave her credit for.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, for Pete's sake- I found this entire episode to be high school talent show levels of bad and embarrassing.
I just can't stand seeing classic rock murdered this way.
I'm done.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Burnell was painful and should be gone. Ricky Martin Ricardo wasn't as terrible, so he survives.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Burnell was painful and should be gone. Ricky Martin Ricardo wasn't as terrible, so he survives.


You thought Burnell was worse than Ricky Ricardo? Sorry, but I have to respectfully disagree.

Don't get me wrong. Burnell was bad, but the Ricky Ricardo clone was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> You thought Burnell was worse than Ricky Ricardo? Sorry, but I have to respectfully disagree.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Burnell was bad, but the Ricky Ricardo clone was HORRIBLE!


They both stank, but RMR annoyed me less. The bar is so low for him though, so I am sure that was a factor. They will be the bottom two no doubt, and after they are gone and we have 5 girls (will they "allow" that to happen??) then it gets tough. The football "any given day" philosophy comes into play after that.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Burnell seemed more interested in getting in Amber's pants than saving himself.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Ricky Ricardo was in the top 3?!?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Ricky was much more entertaining than Lazaro. I hear Julio Iglasias every time Lazaro sings. Could you imagine a duet with Willie Nelson and Lazaro?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Some one has found a way to hack the voting computer. There is no way Lazaro was in the top three based on his singing. Two weeks in a row he forgets the words to the song. If one of the girls go home next week and he stays then that's the end of me watching Idol any more.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think they use they save next week if a girl goes before Lazaro. The only one they might not use it on would be Janelle (based on their top 3 rankings). But the save expires in a week or two so I think they will save a girl if they are voted out.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> Some one has found a way to hack the voting computer. There is no way Lazaro was in the top three based on his singing.


It makes me wonder how strong the teen female vote + the Latin American vote + votefortheworst is all combined to keep him around.

Plus as I said last week - he was so close to going there was most likely a rallying effort.

I don't get it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

One more thing. Lazaro/Ricky never, ever, ever, ever, EVER needs to wear those pants again. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Maui said:


> I think they use they save next week if a girl goes before Lazaro. The only one they might not use it on would be Janelle (based on their top 3 rankings). But the save expires in a week or two so I think they will save a girl if they are voted out.


Agreed, and I think they would have saved Janelle yesterday if needed.

Yes, it was an out-loud WTF when Lazaro was in the top 3.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Yes, it was an out-loud WTF when Lazaro was in the top 3.


I screamed. Scared the dog.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I think the sound guy is really not Burnell's friend.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

The only valid reason to be voting for Lazaro is because you are trolling the show (votefortheworst style). He is by far the worst singer. He doesn't study the words. He blames all his failings on other people. 

People voting for him just because of his story...ridiculous. Let's just make every struggling kid the next American Idol then.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have said at some point in the past in this thread that if Lazaro did not self destruct he could pretty much coast into the top 5 and that is what it looks like he is doing. Although he has come close to self destructing. 

I still don't think after all of these years that the judges (okay, Randy) have learned that being particularly harsh on a contestant can cause a backlash of sympathy voting. I am hoping that is a one week bump though and that we see Lazaro go home next week. 

I actually like all 5 women. I think Candace has the best voice but I think Kree is the frontrunner. That very nice profile they did this week made her even more likable and didn't hurt her chances at all.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> I screamed. Scared the dog.


I have to admit that I did too.



Maui said:


> I still don't think after all of these years that the judges (okay, Randy) have learned that being particularly harsh on a contestant can cause a backlash of sympathy voting.


Actually, I think Simon used to do that sometimes on purpose with people he wanted to _stay_, so I think at the least he knew.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Holy cow! Candice's second performance was incredible! She is the real thing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Candace just knocked it out of the park tonight. I still think she has the best voice and I also think she is the most versatile. If it is not Kree and Candace in the final two I will be surprised. They were both fantastic tonight

Angie, by the power of her second song comes in third tonight.

Jannelle and Amber were a coinflip for me. Amber was good but I don't think she was as good the judges made her seem.

If Lazaro goes home like he should then I will be able to easily say that it will be the best Top 5 I have seen in the 5 or 6 years that i have been watching the show.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh. My. Gosh!

I sense the save being used if anyone other than Lazaro is bottom.


But Candace, WOW!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I agree, Maui, Candice & Kree were the top tonight. By far. 

Sounds like Mariah got counselled on not being critical. She really seemed to struggle for her words tonight. 

Lazaro was embarrassingly awful; I felt bad for him.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Don't know if it was just a local thing but my Fox affiliate in Indianapolis cut off after Jenelle's first performance and didn't come back. I have DirecTV so don't know if that was nationwide or just in Indy. 

Other stations were coming in fine, even though we did have some storms...

Anyhoo-what did Lazaro sing for his second song? Was it as bad as his first? That was BRUTAL...


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Lazaro sang Angel, which was slightly better than Close to You, but barely. 

I have DirecTV too, and the whole show recorded so maybe it was your weather.  

You missed Candice's second song, which was just about perfect... I'm sure it'll be a big part of the highlights tonight. Yes, it was that good.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Regina said:


> Don't know if it was just a local thing but my Fox affiliate in Indianapolis cut off after Jenelle's first performance and didn't come back. I have DirecTV so don't know if that was nationwide or just in Indy.


I'm in Indy and my TiVo recording stopped somewhere around 51 minutes and didn't come back. I'm OTA only. I wonder what happened. Did the storm take out their transmitter? Wasn't there a storm going through around that time last night?

EDIT: I finished watching the show last night and although my TiVo said it was a 51 minute recording, it was actually longer than that. It switched right from the end of Janelle's 1st song right to the beginning of Kree's 2nd song. I could not FF after this point and the meter was stuck on the 51 minute mark the entire time, but at least I did get to see Candice's 2nd performance.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Maybe I should just pencil this in for the next few weeks
> 
> *Top 5*
> The Ladies
> ...


Looks like I can stop pulling this out every week. It was actually a nice change of pace to see my top 5 (since the top 10 at least) actually made it to the top 5.

It also means we will finally have a new female winner.

It gets interesting now. I like all 5 women. As far as just their voices are concerned I would rank them in this order

Candice
Kree
Angie
Amber 
Janelle

but I don't think that will necessarily be the final order.

It obvious that America is steering clear of the R&B diva style female vocalists. That is probably why Amber keeps ending up at the bottom and it could hurt Candice's chance to win. If Amber goes home next I think Candice picks up her votes and rides it to the top 2

Janelle could end up in as high as third place overall based on the poll earlier this season stating that Country was the preferred genre of the watchers (by a rather large number if I remember correctly). If Janelle goes home though it is a huge boost to Kree who will pick up those votes.

Angie is the true wild card. I really don't think she is splitting votes with anybody so it is probably not good news that she is mired in the middle of the pack.

Unlike last year when I quit watching in protest over America's choices. I am in until the end this year.

My only question is do the judges use a save next week no matter who is chosen? I think it is their last week to do so.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah i felt really bad for him last night also - i think he just checked out like 3 or 4 weeks ago. 

so happy he's gone

i think the judges will use the save next week
because they can - i wonder if that means a double elimination the following week?

i think Amber is good but she goes from being good to only being so so - I don't think it has anything to do with the R&B style.

Candace slayed that song last night.:up:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> i think Amber is good but she goes from being good to only being so so - I don't think it has anything to do with the R&B style


I honestly believe it is that R&B/pop type style that is doing here in.

Look who the audience eliminated in the semi finals right out of the gate

Zoanette Johnson - Never should have gotten that far.
Breanna Steer
Aubrey Cleland
Tenna Torres
Adriana Latonio

Other than Zoanette they were all closer in style to Amber than any of the remaining contestants.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

They must NEVER do a Burt Bacharach (sorry if I butchered that!) night EVER again! You're just asking for a snoozefest - what's next - "The Idols sing elevator music"? I know his music really isn't that bad at all - but it's too old for Idol to use it as a theme in this day and age.

OK, be honest now - in the Lazaro package, when he mentioned he enjoys hunting - whose 'word association' brain didn't immediately think _Elmer Fudd_???

Did you get the feeling after his first performance that the words the judges were all looking for were "you don't even deserve to be here at this point"? I think Nicki might have actually said that if she had chosen to comment. In a contest between his singing and his outfits, I think his outfits were a 10 and his singing was a 12 - out of six. Thanks, Jimmy!

I like Janelle, and she is doing her best, but she is just not able to compete with the rest of them. What an amazing top five, though!

I haven't bought any Idol music since I bought Carrie Underwood's first album, but I can see myself buying Kree's.

I'm not a fan of Candace's preferred music, but she is clearly exceptionally talented! Even I can see that.

Should be an interesting ride all the way to the end now that the baggage has been tossed overboard.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> I honestly believe it is that R&B/pop type style that is doing here in.


The Burt song she did was great.
That second Beyonce song was not.

Yeah I guess AI has a big country fan base which would give Kree and Janelle a boost - I mean seriously... 
Scotty won...

So maybe it's a combo of the two 

The second song that Angie sang - I thought to myself - that was pretty good in her wheelhouse and then like a bolt of lightning it occurred to me - 
please don't tell me the "you" she is singing to is Jesus.
and apparently it was 
- so the previous Colton Dixon song all suddenly makes sense.
Not there is anything wrong with singing to Jesus but when I hear a love song and then realize they are singing to God I just think it's weird


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I was certain that of the three twosomes that were going to be in the bottom it would be Janelle/Angie, but America came through. Whoever went in that scenario would have been saved, no doubt about it. I almost felt bad for Lazaro, almost, but he was well past his sell-by date by a few weeks.

If I had to bet on it, I would say it's going to be Kree who wins. Mrs. S. has been on her bandwagon since very early on. I personally would prefer Angie who I picture as a possible modern day Carole King (yes that's like comparing a rookie ball player to Mickey Mantle) but I find her style enjoyable. America usually disagrees with me, so that shows how really sucky Lazaro was. So bad that Dionne Warwick couldn't predict how badly he'd butcher her song.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It almost appeared that Lazaro was purposely singing bad because he though the fans would keep voting for him no matter how bad he was.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Dionne Warwick? There wasn't a Dionne Warwick song this week! Maybe one that she covered, but not a DW original!

America finally got it right and even votefortheworst.com couldn't help to save Lazaro. It's a shame because I was pulling for him in the early stages, but he just went south quickly the last few weeks.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Dionne Warwick? There wasn't a Dionne Warwick song this week! Maybe one that she covered, but not a DW original!





Wikipedia entry for Burt Bacharach said:


> Many of their hits were produced specifically for, and performed by, Dionne Warwick. Following on with the initial success of this collaboration, Bacharach went on to produce hits with Dusty Springfield, Bobbie Gentry, Jackie DeShannon and others.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%28They_Long_to_Be%29_Close_to_You

If you're going to nit-pick and say Dr. Kildare did it first, then you win. Most people would know the Dionne Warwick and later the Carpenters version better.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Dionne Warwick? There wasn't a Dionne Warwick song this week! Maybe one that she covered, but not a DW original!


I beg to differ. There were several Warwick recorded songs.



Wikipedia said:


> "(They Long to Be) Close to You" is a popular song written by Burt Bacharach and Hal David. It was first recorded by Richard Chamberlain and released as a single in 1963 as "They Long to Be Close to You", without parentheses. However, it was the single's flip side, "Blue Guitar", that became a hit. *The tune was also recorded as a demo by Dionne Warwick in 1963 and re-recorded with a Burt Bacharach arrangement for her 1964 album Make Way for Dionne Warwick,* and was released as the B-side of her 1965 single "Here I Am". Bacharach released his own version in 1968. But the version recorded by The Carpenters, which became a hit in 1970, is the best known.





Wikipedia said:


> "I Say a Little Prayer" (sometimes erroneously rendered as "I Say a Little Prayer for You") is a *song written by Burt Bacharach and Hal David for Dionne Warwick*, originally peaking at number four on the U.S. Billboard Hot 100 pop singles chart in December 1967.[1]


So, Close To You is best known as a Carpenter's song but Warwick recorded it 6 years earlier.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

The "country factor" is the one thing that has and will continue to irritate me with this show and these talent competitions in general. 

Scotty McCreery has no right winning a "singing contest" as Randy Jackson often deems Idol. He seems like a genuinely nice kid...and I get that he's doing his thing (and doing it successfully...and good for him), but he looks ridiculous singing on the same night as someone like Candace Glover or Angie.....Those two have God-given ability....Kree is also a born singer who happens to sing 'country". Scotty just seems like a frat boy who stumbled upon a reality show and was dropped into the world of professional music. He's living the dream for sure....but you'll never convince me that this guy belongs on the same stage with any of the legendary country entertainers.

Don't underestimate Janelle. Never sell short a pretty, all-American blonde, marginally talented country singer on American Idol. (Kelly Pickler, Carrie Underwood)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Anthjo said:


> Don't underestimate Janelle. Never sell short a pretty, all-American blonde, marginally talented country singer on American Idol. (Kelly Pickler, Carrie Underwood)


Hold on. Are you seriously calling calling Carrie Underwood a "marginally talented country singer"?


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Hold on. Are you seriously calling calling Carrie Underwood a "marginally talented country singer"?


She's a beautiful girl with a decent voice. She's huge (ginormous actually) in the country world because the bar is lower in country music as far as vocal ability is concerned. Is she a great entertainer? Absolutely, but does she sing better than Jennifer Hudson or Kelly Clarkson? In my _*opinion*_, no way.

Red state America and Jesusland will pick the all-american blonde over the more talented minority any day (see Cassidy Pope winning "the Voice" over Muslim Syvia Yacoub and biracial Amanda Brown), both in an entirely different stratosphere than the bland, milquetoast Pope.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Anthjo said:


> She's a beautiful girl with a decent voice. She's huge (ginormous actually) in the country world because the bar is lower in country music as far as vocal ability is concerned. Is she a great entertainer? Absolutely, but does she sing better than Jennifer Hudson or Kelly Clarkson? In my _*opinion*_, no way.
> 
> Red state America and Jesusland will pick the all-american blonde over the more talented minority any day (see Cassidy Pope winning "the Voice" over Muslim Syvia Yacoub and biracial Amanda Brown), both in an entirely different stratosphere than the bland, milquetoast Pope.


Wow. I'm not sure where to start with this post, other than that I disagree with every part of it from beginning to end. That's your opinion, and that's fine, but I think that your dislike of country music (and yes, that much is pretty obvious) is coloring your opinion of country music performers.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Anthjo said:


> Scotty McCreery has no right winning a "singing contest" as Randy Jackson often deems Idol.


There's your problem right there- Idol has never been a singing competition.
If it was the list of winners would include Elliot Yamin and Adam Lambert.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> There's your problem right there- Idol has never been a singing competition.
> If it was the list of winners would include Elliot Yamin and *Adam Lambert*.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. I'm not sure where to start with this post, other than that I disagree with every part of it from beginning to end. That's your opinion, and that's fine, but I think that your dislike of country music (and yes, that much is pretty obvious) is coloring your opinion of country music performers.


You think Carrie Underwood is as good vocally as Kelly Clarkson or Jennifer Hudson? 

Again, I ask....why aren't popular music or R&B performers permitted on "Country Idol" type shows? The answer is because country is an entirely different bird. Like diesel is to unleaded. Both power a vehicle but one of those things is not like the others.

As for Underwood personally, I respect her talent and admire her immensely for her endorsement of same-sex marriage as well as her commitment to health and wellness (she's vegan) and her public statement that she cares about animals more than her music. Her commercial success is undeniable, but I still think that she's a softball for any marketing team on a record label. Pretty, All-American "non-controversial" "Christian" girl who is palatable to flyover America.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

2004raptor said:


>


Yamin has a wonderful "old soul" voice and proves my point that looks matter in the industry. He's a tough sell to the urban market... White *and* not a "looker" ? Not exactly a winning combination..

Lambert is gay and had no chance against the God-fearing, aww shucks innocence of vanilla ice cream and apple pie of heartland America Kris Allen.

These things matter, especially when dealing with viewers who haven't exactly been exposed to diversity.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Anthjo said:


> Yamin has a wonderful "old soul" voice and proves my point that looks matter in the industry. He's a tough sell to the urban market... White *and* not a "looker" ? Not exactly a winning combination..
> 
> Lambert is gay and had no chance against the God-fearing, aww shucks innocence of vanilla ice cream and apple pie of heartland America Kris Allen.
> 
> These things matter, especially when dealing with viewers who haven't exactly been exposed to diversity.


I barely remember Yamin. _If_ Lambert didn't screech, he _might_ be tolerable. BUt I have never even considered buying any of the AI winners or top 10 anyway...until Phillip Phillips. I like his music from what I've heard.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Anthjo said:


> You think Carrie Underwood is as good vocally as Kelly Clarkson or Jennifer Hudson?


I do.

The rest of your post repeats the same arguments that simply continue to reflect your dislike of country music, combined with a rather dismissive attitude of those in "flyover states," than any serious discussion of country music artists, so I don't have much else to say about that.

(FWIW: I am not a particularly big fan of country music either, but I can at least recognize vocal talent when I hear it.)


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> I do.
> 
> The rest of your post repeats the same arguments that simply continue to reflect your dislike of country music, combined with a rather dismissive attitude of those in "flyover states," than any serious discussion of country music artists, so I don't have much else to say about that.
> 
> (FWIW: I am not a particularly big fan of country music either, but I can at least recognize vocal talent when I hear it.)


I didn't say she was UNtalented. I simply said that in my opinion, I believe that her looks and non-threatening, straight guys love a bombshell appeal make her bigger than her actual talent level. I find her to be hyped much in the same way Beyonce is. The talent level, while legitimate, doesn't match the hype. Kudos to the marketing departments of their respective labels for producing a really polished, pretty product that obviously resonates with consumers. I mean, there are Android devices that smoke the iPhone in terms of specs that sell a fraction of what Apple's mobile devices do but they've managed to become the symbol of phone excellence.......Madonna's built a career empire with her business acumen versus real musical ability.

Case in point, Kree. No way she ever reaches Underwood's fame and success despite having vocal chops ( just an opinion) and real musician's ability (obvious to anyone) that exceeds Underwood's. Why? She's a "curvy" plain jane who is a bit thicker than the average female entertainer.

Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Anthjo said:


> Madonna's built a career empire with her business acumen versus real musical ability.


Madonna herself has said that she's not the best singer, nor is she the best dancer. She's said she strives to be the best "entertainer". One can be entertaining without being the best at singing or dancing.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Anthjo said:


> Case in point, Kree. No way she ever reaches Underwood's fame and success despite having vocal chops ( just an opinion) and real musician's ability (obvious to anyone) that exceeds Underwood's.


well - one of the things I always found really fascinating about Underwood was the little makeover she went under between winning Idol and her first CD.

she won Idol as this kid with a good voice and a little baby fat and re-emerged svelte and country glamorized a few months later.

that was either really good management or really good determination on her part to present the image she thought she needed to succeed.

pretty sure Kree could do the same if she wanted to.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Let's play a game. Name a songwriter with a huge portfolio who is more relevant than Burt Bacharach and would make for a much better theme night. We'll send the results to Jimmy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Let's play a game. Name a songwriter with a huge portfolio who is more relevant than Burt Bacharach and would make for a much better theme night. We'll send the results to Jimmy.


Diane Warren would be the first name I'd come up with. Certainly rather more contemporary than the Bacharach standards.

Max Martin would be even more contemporary/relevant, having first become popular in the '90s.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Anthjo said:


> Case in point, Kree. No way she ever reaches Underwood's fame and success despite having vocal chops ( just an opinion) and real musician's ability (obvious to anyone) that exceeds Underwood's. Why? She's a "curvy" plain jane who is a bit thicker than the average female entertainer.


Carrie is a better singer than Kree, and a much better singer than Adam Lambert. If you don't think Carrie Underwood has vocal chops, you haven't really listened to her sing I guess.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Anthjo said:


> the bar is lower in country music as far as vocal ability is concerned.


No, it definitely isn't. There is no Nicki Minaj in country.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jesda said:


> No, it definitely isn't. There is no Nicki Minaj in country.


He shoots! He scores!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I have a feeling the show is asking for trouble; either they have to use the save, or somehow have a week where nobody gets voted off, but if they use the bombing as an excuse (either "Well, maybe she was affected by what happened on Monday, so we'll use the save on her" or "Out of respect for the people of Boston and concern for the singers, as well as the people who were too distracted by the events to vote, we're giving the girls a pass this week", or even have a week dedicated to the victims where nobody gets voted off), people will be pointing out that they used the bombing as an excuse to get out of a scheduling predicament.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

If anyone actually thinks that Carrie Underwood is "just an average" vocalist, then all I can say is the hate for country music must be strong in them. She is way above average and better than almost all singers. Her live versions are better than studio, not many artists can do that.

Beyond that, Candace was awesome last week, Kree is awesome, Amber is way overhyped in my opinion.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jesda said:


> No, it definitely isn't. There is no Nicki Minaj in country.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> If anyone actually thinks that Carrie Underwood is "just an average" vocalist, then all I can say is the hate for country music must be strong in them. She is way above average and better than almost all singers. Her live versions are better than studio, not many artists can do that.


:raises hand: Before I have my head on a spike I want to say this is only my opinion and if someone else has a different opinion they are entitled to have one. 

That said, I don't get the Carrie Underwood worship. She's all right, but there are 1,000 others that sound just like her. There is really nothing to differentiate her from any other female country music singer. But I think that's why I don't like country. It's all cookie cutter and every one of them sound exactly like the other (male and female).

Yet, I don't think it's all just my dislike of country music. I watched some tv show she did with Steven Tyler and she sang with him on several Aerosmith songs and she did a fair job of it I suppose, but I wouldn't want to hear her sing them again.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Yet, I don't think it's all just my dislike of country music. I watched some tv show she did with Steven Tyler and she sang with him on several Aerosmith songs and she did a fair job of it I suppose, but I wouldn't want to hear her sing them again.


In my case, I just like _her_. She seems like a class act with a pleasant voice but I'm not interested in paying for her recordings or shows.

I did enjoy her on the Grand Ole Opry. Thought she was remarkable, especially when she sang with Randy Travis. Her albums do nothing for me, however, but I do like her voice.






If her typical sound was more traditional I might change my mind about her albums. It's all too overproduced for me.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh and this was a very touching music video:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have only been watching Idol for a few years, but in the time that I have been watching there has not been a top 5 that came close to matching these 5 ladies.

Tonight had a lot of so-so performances, especially in the first half, but other than Janelle's misguided choice of a barely known Dolly Parton song the other women were STELLAR in the second half.

I still love Candace and Kree... *BUT *

Amber, oh my god!! I so absolutely loved that final performance! The arrangement and instrumentation were gorgeous and she sung the hell out of it. I did something I only do to a few performances every year and that was immediately rewind it and watch it again.

The bottom line tomorrow should be that they should use the save on probably everyone except Janelle but they may even use it for her.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I agree something wasn't right tonight. Didn't really like most of the choices in songs. Ive noticed that they have been saving the best singer of the night to be on last. I guess they figure that out from the Rehearsals


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

No, the order is selected by random ballot. If it wasn't, the contestants could claim favoritism - and rightly so!

I think Jannelle goes tonight. Not sure if the save is still available as I thought is went away when it was down to the top five.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think Jannelle goes tonight. Not sure if the save is still available as I thought is went away when it was down to the top five.


If it was, then it wouldn't be the first time that they changed the rules concerning the save...and see here, here, here, and here as to why I think that either they have to use the save (most likely tonight) or come up with an "Idol Gives Back" week where nobody goes home (and I wouldn't be surprised if, if they do this, that it's a benefit for Boston).


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I doubt they'd do an IGB Boston tribute unless its a "music of Boston" theme. I say that because more people died in the Texas explosion recently and it would seem like they were picking and choosing between overlapping tragedies.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think I have to take back what I said about Amber earlier. I realized this week where she really shines is in classic torchsong fare - My Funny Valentine and this week's Streisand song. She should stick with that and pass on the r&b vocal gymnastic stuff.

Angie finally had some emotion and Candice was great as always.

I thought Kree was unusually weak.

And Janelle - well how bout that? the voters got it right.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I actually wasn't overly impressed with Angie's version of "I'll Stand By You".

Anyone want to guess how the 2-2 split was on the save. I would guess Mariah and Keith were the Yes votes with Randy and Nicki asthe No votes.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> Anyone want to guess how the 2-2 split was on the save. I would guess Mariah and Keith were the Yes votes with Randy and Nicki asthe No votes.


That would make sense - my TiVo cut off before she finished singing. (my padding is on Glee and for some odd reason it didn't record last night).

I'm glad they didn't save her - she is the weakest of the 5 in a strong pack - I'm not sure the voters would have gotten it right again.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> No, the order is selected by random ballot. If it wasn't, the contestants could claim favoritism - and rightly so!


Do you have a source for that? I've never once heard that, and I read a lot of stuff about the show.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I always thought the order was a combination of the impact they made in dress rehearsal (start the show strong and finish stronger) and intended producer manipulation (bury the unwanted in the middle).

Of course it is favoritism- it's Idol!
The "pimp spot" is coveted by all and is (IMO) by no means determined by a random draw.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I so cheered on Jimmy tonight!!!!

I agreed that Amber's performance of McCarthur Park was a little disjointed and not that great. Jimmy said Candice was better than Amber in the second round, he even got Nicki to agree and his great response was "Then say it". 

My response was "Then why did Amber receive a standing ovation and Candice did not?"

This could come back to actually hurt Amber as I thought it was really tacky to talk about Amber's performance during Candice's time. It could be that Candice gets sympathy votes or the voters will stick with Angie and Kree who managed to avoid the drama of that situation.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I wonder what the "surprise twist" is that will be announced tomorrow. Wonder if it's something interesting or just a stupid tease.

I don't even know who I want to go home; there's a lot of talent in this bunch.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Is it really a one-hit wonder if someone (like Richard Harris????) sings a particular song, then it goes on to become a hit for someone that has many other hits? Weren't three of the four at least like that? Somehow that just didn't seem right to me.

I kind of dislike how they take just four singers and string it out to an entire two-hour show, but I really liked the children's hospital visit footage. :up:


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> I wonder what the "surprise twist" is that will be announced tomorrow. Wonder if it's something interesting or just a stupid tease.
> 
> I don't even know who I want to go home; there's a lot of talent in this bunch.


I figured it would be something to do with the children's hospital and nobody goes home.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It's almost definite (in my mind) that no one is going home this week. What they'll probably do is add the scores from this week to those from next week, and the combined lowest score will go home next week.


----------



## rjay717 (Nov 18, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Is it really a one-hit wonder if someone (like Richard Harris????) sings a particular song, then it goes on to become a hit for someone that has many other hits? Weren't three of the four at least like that? Somehow that just didn't seem right to me.


I said the exact same thing to my wife last night. It kind of violates the spirit of the theme.


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

They announced the finale will be 16 May. So it looks like there will be a week where no one goes home, right?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

*cough*


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I don't think anyone was surprised by that outcome.



Maui said:


> This could come back to actually hurt Amber as I thought it was really tacky to talk about Amber's performance during Candice's time. It could be that Candice gets sympathy votes or the voters will stick with Angie and Kree who managed to avoid the drama of that situation.


I really do believe that situation with the judges hurt Amber quite a bit. Now she and Candace will have to knock it out of the park next week. Since they are starting at a deficit right out of the gate next week one of them will be going home.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Pardon the slippage of my memory, but in the past, when the Judges' Save had been used, weren't there TWO eliminations the following week? So over the course of the two week period (save week and post-save week) there were still two people gone anyway?

Maybe I'm not remembering that right, but in that frame of mind, that explanation just seemed squishy to me. Sure, it acomplishes their goal if there is only one elimination last week, bit it just didn't sift through my brain right. :shrugs:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Pardon the slippage of my memory, but in the past, when the Judges' Save had been used, weren't there TWO eliminations the following week?


No - you are right - they did do that.

I do wonder who would have gone home last night though.

Angie was my favorite since she did her original song at the piano and then she started to slip pretty badly.
I'm kinda hoping she continues this streak and wins.

I have thought her biggest competition was Candice and if she (Candice) had gone home last night this no one goes home really could effect the final outcome.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I have thought her biggest competition was Candice and if she (Candice) had gone home last night this no one goes home really could effect the final outcome.


Don't underestimate Kree. If she can get the country vote behind her then she has a very good chance at winning.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Pardon the slippage of my memory, but in the past, when the Judges' Save had been used, weren't there TWO eliminations the following week? So over the course of the two week period (save week and post-save week) there were still two people gone anyway?


Originally, yes, but last year, someone was disqualified after the finals started and they didn't bring anybody back to replace him, so they only eliminated one after the save.

What surprised me was, Ryan gave what was pretty much the actual reason for the "save" (they had scheduled the show based on the assumption that the save would be used), rather than invent something ("Well, because the Boston tragedy might have affected the voting..."). Remember, the show still has never mentioned on the air that not everybody who attends an audition ends up singing in front of the judges.

But now that they have mentioned the "built-in free pass", are they going to bring it up next season once the save opportunities begin? It seems to me that this becomes something to consider when deciding whether or not to use the save.


----------

